# Spelt bread/no yeast with normal texture?



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I had experimented with making no yeast spelt bread a while ago and I could get a nice rough "Artisan" style loaf, but I saw one the other day that was a small regular looking type of loaf but just denser??? How did they do that without yeast?


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

How do they do _what_?


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

How did they get a more "regular bread texture and loaf" with no yeast; maybe baking soda/no yeast recipe?


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmmmmm? It is common to make spelt bread with sourdough and often such bread is labeled as "no yeast" meaning they did not use commercial yeast. Where did you see this bread and how was it labeled?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You must mix it just right. Too little mixing causes the dough to be crumbly and it will not develop the necessary protein to cause it to expand properly. A dough mixed too long will break down the fragile protein strands that hold in the gases. The first few minutes of mixing are critical. From the moment you add the water to the flour, you should take no more than 4 minutes to mix the dough completely. 

The best way to get a better risen loaf is to make a starter. Spelt flour is high in complex carbohydrates, which should be reduced to simple sugars. By creating the starter in advance, you boost this process, and your bread should have better cell structure, greater loaf volume, and a lighter crust. 

To make spelt bread with a starter, use half of each ingredient to make a dough. Cover and let stand. Within 5 to 12 hours add the remainder of the ingredients to the bowl, mix and proceed as normal....James


----------

